# Each RIR receives additional IPv4 allocation from IANA



## Oliver (May 21, 2014)

I know most people here are mostly concerned with ARIN developments but there are other providers affected in different ways by global IP usage as well.



> LACNIC's announcement that its inventory of IPv4 addresses has reached less than a /9 (or 8,388,608 addresses) today triggered the activation of IANA's Recovered Pool of addresses. This means IANA will make a distribution to each RIR, including APNIC, every six months until the pool is exhausted. APNIC has received a /11 of IPv4 address space (2,097,152 addresses) from IANA under the Recovered Pool Policy.
> 
> APNIC will implement procedures for distribution of space from this new allocation of addresses. APNIC Members will be eligible to receive up to a /22 from this pool, in addition to the /22 that they can receive under the "last /8" rationing policy. This gives new or existing APNIC Members up to 2,048 IPv4 addresses from these address blocks, while the space is available.


Good for APNIC members like my business who can now get another /22.

More information here:

http://www.apnic.net/publications/news/2014/apnic-to-receive-additional-ipv4-allocation-from-iana


----------



## SkylarM (May 21, 2014)

That explains the stock change, was wondering how they assigned a few big blocks and didn't change what was left


----------



## rds100 (May 21, 2014)

I think the RIRs should stop giving any additional IPv4 allocations to any company who have not implemented IPv6.


----------



## SkylarM (May 21, 2014)

rds100 said:


> I think the RIRs should stop giving any additional IPv4 allocations to any company who have not implemented IPv6.


Surprised this was never implemented anywhere. ARIN "suggests" IPv6 in their tickets when requesting blocks, but they don't have any real rules that permit them to deny based on IPv6 utilization.


----------



## Flapadar (May 21, 2014)

rds100 said:


> I think the RIRs should stop giving any additional IPv4 allocations to any company who have not implemented IPv6.


I also think they should revoke anyone's blocks who does not implement IPv6 within 5 years. That would push large companies to hurry the fuck up. 

5 years since its a large enough time window for even the largest company to make the transition - though earlier would be preferable.


----------



## Francisco (May 21, 2014)

rds100 said:


> I think the RIRs should stop giving any additional IPv4 allocations to any company who have not implemented IPv6.


If only 

Now that i've thought about it, there was no way ARIN could ever do "last /8" rules like RIPE. So many

huge corporations are in the US that they need to be able to approve large allocations. Microsoft got a /14 the other week

and I expect amazon to request something similar pretty soon.

They have been re-allocating other ranges for new stuff (unpaid subs, ARIN owned subs, etc).

Francisco


----------



## Thelen (May 21, 2014)

They should also re-take IPs from providers who take the opportunity to flood IPs at stupid prices, eg...



> Want to order IPv4 addresses *IN BULK* WITH ABSOLUTELY NO JUSTIFICATION REQUIRED? Here's your chance!


----------



## Kakashi (May 22, 2014)

I believe for RIPE you had to prove you had IPv6 up and running before they gave you IPv4. At least we had to. Maybe the others could learn a lesson from this.


----------



## rds100 (May 22, 2014)

Yes, to get the last /22 RIPE requires that you (a LIR) already got an ipv6 block before that. I don't know if they check the "up and running" part though.


----------



## coreyman (May 22, 2014)

I wish IANA would make people that have legacy blocks justify their assignments.


----------



## SkylarM (May 23, 2014)

Looks like ARIN waited to add it until it wouldn't bump them out of Stage 4  ARIN now at 0.98 /8's


----------



## Oliver (May 25, 2014)

The APNIC resource forms for additional resources just became available again so I have just put my request through for additional IP resources.


----------



## Schultz (Jun 9, 2014)

So if someone wanted to open a DC within the APNIC area, it would be impossible? (due to the restriction of /22 per client)

Very interesting.


----------



## rds100 (Jun 9, 2014)

They could acquire IP address space on the aftermarket.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah that's basically it, they'd get 2x /22 from APNIC at the most then be forced into the secondary market (which by the way is alive and well).

If you are investing the kind of money required to setup a datacentre in APNIC region though then another $100,000 for a decent chunk of IP space is hardly going to be a major issue though I imagine.


----------

